# BCCI plans to dump six senior players



## gaurav_indian (Apr 10, 2007)

BCCI plans to dump six senior players


> The Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) plans to dump the big six of Indian cricket — Sachin Tendulkar, Sourav Ganguly, Virender Sehwag, Zaheer Khan, Harbhajan Singh and Ajit Agarkar — for the upcoming tour to Bangladesh.
> 
> Board officials are likely to convey their wishes to the selectors during a meeting in Mumbai on April 12. Cricket manager Ravi Shastri is also expected to attend the meeting.
> 
> ...



Source :-  *worldcup.indiatimes.com/articleshow/1881437.cms


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2007)

Why ganguly and why not dravid? Atleast this is a good thing that they're looking forward to trying new players by dropping those who're unlikely to play in the next world cup.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 10, 2007)

i think Ganguly played good in World cup too.. no other player did that... politics again...


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

I was in a cricket coaching institute for a while.The one thing that i remember my coach saying was that INDIA has the worlds second largest population but still it's hard to find a good team of 16


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2007)

Cos you look at the future not at the past. We still don't time travel.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

But ganguly's strike rate was very poor in all the matches.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

But he had 70 dot balls in his innings against bermuda.
He was asked to accelerate the scoring rate against bangladesh many times since he is supposed to be the best against lefy arm spinners but he didnt do that.

I agreethat he has made a spectacular comeback but now he is playing for personnel gains.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

Dinesh Karthik was send to give message to accelerate tthe scoring rate many times, but he didnt hear that and said he knew what he wanted to do.

Even though he anchored the innings I still it was reckless from him to give his wicket away as soon as yuvraj got out.

It brought two new batsmen to the crease in immense pressure conditon.

Moreover u have to respect the decision of team management and play as they ask u to play.

Afterall we all saw his disappointment when he got out before his centuary.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 10, 2007)

@ruthless!! you can never take GANGULY so lightly.. he is a kind of player who understands the needs of situation... ok if ganguly played slow.. that dravid, sachin and dhoni did... nothing... if GANGULY would not have been there to give a healthy start the team would not have stood anywhere.. no where.. 

Ganguly is the best player for me.. and DRAVID he should play cric. at his home with his own child.. he will prove to be a good captain there..



> Dinesh Karthik was send to give message to accelerate tthe scoring rate many times, but he didnt hear that and said he knew what he wanted to do.



so what he would have done , play silly shots and loose wicket...



> Even though he anchored the innings I still it was reckless from him to give his wicket away as soon as yuvraj got out.


i dont think any player intentionaly give his wicket away...



> It brought two new batsmen to the crease in immense pressure conditon.


The condition was created by others(sachin, dravid) etc. they didnt play anything.. just come and went..



> Moreover u have to respect the decision of team management and play as they ask u to play.



GANGULY cant be a KATHPUTLI in hands of team management , DID sehwag stayed there for long time, everyone want to play the natural game.. Think before saying...
* R U IN BCCI , THAT YOU R SAYING THESE THINGS FOR GANGULY*
everyone knows why he played like that..



> Afterall we all saw his disappointment when he got out before his centuary.


i think when dravid gets outs.. we all have seen many times.. he loses his temper and says many things and hampers himself with fluting and throwing his BAT to ground etc.. its a common thing... everyone will be dissapointed to get yout on 98..


----------



## Apollo (Apr 10, 2007)

Before that, what about dumping out the political vermins infesting the BCCI? What about kicking out prejudiced selectors who root for their zonal players, talent notwithstanding? We are holding players accountable for their performances(or their non-performance rather) - fine, what about the shortcomings of the BCCI? Who gets to kick their butts? Such shameless bozos! 

If heads should roll, they should roll from the top. Otherwise all this is just another chapter in the _Great Indian Cricket Tamasha_. Ah, give me a break!


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

I have agreed earlier that ganguly played spectacularly.
Before he went out of the team ,he was more commited than now.
(Its just my opinion)
I also feel that Ganguly would have made a better captain than dravid.
But you cant just ask dravid to stop cricket.
He is one of the best batsmen of the game.

I also feel that old players should be given a break.
For eg. Dinesh Karthick must have plaed instead of dhoni
           S.Sreesanth for Agarker

  @shantanu - r u from Bengal(Just got a feeling)


----------



## shantanu (Apr 10, 2007)

> But you cant just ask dravid to stop cricket.
> He is one of the best batsmen of the game.



yeah true .. a great TEST BATS MAN 



> @shantanu - r u from Bengal



Nopes not from bengal , neither a BENGALI... i am from Dehradun and rooted to Harayana.....


----------



## rajasekharan (Apr 10, 2007)

is chappel still the coach??????

or did someone replace him?????


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

Chappel has resigned.
New coach has yet not been decided


----------



## shantanu (Apr 10, 2007)

RAVI SHASTRI replaced chappel  (new coach and manager for bangladesh tour)... chappel gave his resgination


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought Ravi Shastri was the MANAGER only for the bangladesh tour.
BTW what does Kathputli mean? 
I am wek in hindi.


----------



## rajasekharan (Apr 10, 2007)

oh. ok, so shastri is the new coach....

whos the bowling dept charge???
what about fielding???

they said kapildev is gonna come as bowling coach or something???


----------



## desertwind (Apr 10, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah true .. a great TEST BATS MAN


He indeed is a great test batsman. But he is a great ODI batsman also. What tends you to limit him to a test batsman ?

Stats talk:
     Mat  Runs  HS   BatAv 100  50

ODI  309 10004 153   40.01  12  77
Test 106  9151 270   57.91  23  46

All these runs are not made playing in home against his kid.

PS: Ganguly is also a great player. No doubt in that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

I am a little surprised that RS accepted to be a stopgap arrangement.
Btw.
Kathputli=Puppet


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 10, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Ganguly is the best player for me.. and DRAVID he should play cric. at his home with his own child.. he will prove to be a good captain there..



Dravid is better than Ganguly when situation demands.
Even though ganguly is taking fifties his spark is gone..seeing ganguly bating these days reminds me of azhar in his last days.Dravids innings is still good as his old days...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

^agreed,Dravid is the best batsman(but not leader)


----------



## Apollo (Apr 10, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> oh. ok, so shastri is the new coach....
> 
> whos the bowling dept charge???
> what about fielding???
> ...


As far as I know, Robin Singh is the fielding coach and Venkatesh Prasad is the bowling coach.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Robin Singh is great,not sure about prasad though.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

Prasad was one of the best ballers India ha with the new ball.
Now I dont see a fast baller who can handle new ball for India


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

^^I remember him going for sixes most of the time.Maybe I am wrong


----------



## ruthless (Apr 10, 2007)

He and Sreenath formed a good Opening  pair.
Even Mcgrath get hit for six and four nowadays


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 10, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I remember him going for sixes most of the time.Maybe I am wrong



Actually he has coached under 19 teams and they fared well AFAIK. They appointed him on this basis, and I think thats right. We need experienced coaches, not great players.

And btw, those players were not dropped but "rested". But I wish they were dropped, nothing against Ganguly though


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 10, 2007)

BCCI is a fool....Let them lose the series against Bangladesh. Then they will bring back all of the senior players dropped.

BTW, why is Dravid captain if BCCI wants younger players? He's also 34..


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ cant agree more with @Digitized......

making dravid the captain is a big mistake...he just cant take any decisions when needed...he is a great player but not a leader....


----------



## karnivore (Apr 10, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> why is Dravid captain if BCCI wants younger players? He's also 34..


 
Good q. Then again what can u expect from a bunch of ****ing amateurs to whom hypocrisy comes as naturally as taking a crap. It is an integral part of their biology.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

They say no Alternative.Maybe RS is also on a 'captain scout' mission


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ Yeah Akram is better than Prasad because he knows the art of swing.He is the Sultan of Swing and under his coaching Pathan could be more dangerous.But our BCCI #$%#$%#


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 11, 2007)

i can confidently say that there would have been an uproar of dissapproval in pakistan had BCCI asked wasim akram to be the bowling coach.

BTW,
dravid wins tosses, takes wrong decisions & LOSES matches(eg.match against BAN),
but ganguly used to lose tosses yet WIN matches.

also i read in HT an article written by KRIS SRIKANT, in which he says he faced a similar situation 18 yrs ago when he was captain.........he was asked to side with the board and drop seniors. but he didnt betray his teammates. so instead he himself got DUMPED.

straight from CAPTAIN to OUT OF THE TEAM.

hence dravid his saving his own ass while 6 players (some of them in better form) are thrown out of the team.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 11, 2007)

Completely true.
I think dravid wanted to give his out of form batsmen some time in the crease.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 11, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> This is crap. You dont drop players because of age. You can only drop them if they dont perform. How can you drop someone who has been averaging 50+ in last 10 matches?
> See : *www.telegraphindia.com/1070409/images/9oldbig.jpg


The theory doesn't seem to apply with aussies...
We have to invest in young players so that they can play tmr...
these senior player wont last more thaan 3-4 years... wat after that...
inducting new-young players may be a temporary setback... but will certainly show reslts in long run...
beside i wil prefer a young indian team.....


----------



## csczero (Apr 12, 2007)

i would love to see those big six lol go out .... specially DADA and group comprising saurav harbhajan zaheer


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^ why yar???


----------

